# Discover Buenos Aires



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Puerto Madero*





































Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Puerto Madero*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Puerto Madero*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mayo Square*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Downtown*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Libertador Avenue*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Libertador Avenue*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Downtown*





























Photos by maiden_chris​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing pictures of my city! Sometimes one needs things like these to really notice how beautiful one's town actually is :applause:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Downtown*





























Photos by maiden_chris​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Downtown*




























Photos by maiden_chris​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Montserrat*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## duyducivan (Dec 27, 2014)

my dream is to come here where the limate is very great and people are very friendly


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Downtown*





























Photos by maiden_chris​


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautful city of southamerica

regards!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> Amazing pictures of my city! Sometimes one needs things like these to really notice how beautiful one's town actually is :applause:





duyducivan said:


> my dream is to come here where the limate is very great and people are very friendly





Premislida said:


> Beautful city of southamerica
> 
> regards!


Thanks guys for the comments! kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Palermo*





























Photos by Nahuel León​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Palermo*





























Photos by Nahuel León​


----------



## natashhica (Feb 19, 2015)

So beautiful. Amazing


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Recoleta*





























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Recoleta*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

brazilian001 said:


> Awesome videos, kokoa! :cheers2:


Thanks to the people who made the video possible, it still amazes me what you can do with these little and inexpensive drones. The hight they can reach and the angles are really a bird eye view of the surroundings, impossible to do with a helicopter for example.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Drones are awesome, ive never seen the city like that before!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Recoleta*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Recoleta*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*A look from above the Avenida 9 de Julio in BA, hovering above the Obelisk*

This is a non edited film in his raw state with no musical background sound, only aircraft blades rotating in the wind but which is worth to watch.
Please activate at least a 720p resolution in the youtube options to appreciate in full.






Enjoy the view.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Buenos Aires by *Team BlackSheep*


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Great videos, guys!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Palermo*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Palermo*




























Photos by Eric​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Nice update......great too see this part of the city....Thanx..kay::cheers1:kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Puerto Madero*




























Photos by mariosantiaguino​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Puerto Madero*




























Photos by mariosantiaguino​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the updates with some nice skyscrapers!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Videos of Buenos Aires with some great shots:


----------

